# Slacker Satellite Radio



## autumnghost (Feb 10, 2007)

Has anyone heard of this? This sounds so much better than XM/Sirius. This is the way satellite radio should be done! Coming to your house soon.....


----------



## max1 (Aug 12, 2005)

thanks for the link I am enjoying this site. I plan to read up about it later today. I am liking the music so far. Max.


----------



## JerryAndGail (Oct 18, 2006)

What link ????

Is it an internet site????


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

http://www.slacker.com


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Steve Mehs said:


> http://www.slacker.com


Seems like a cool site, thanks


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

You're welcome. I've actually found their website a bit lacking, Orbitcast has some great info on how all of this works

http://www.orbitcast.com/archives/the_competition


----------

